

Ask HN:  When (if ever) is it ok to yell at someone? - Grovara123

Is there ever an appropriate time to yell at someone?<p>Should employers keep their cool at ALL times?<p>Is that part of the job description?
======
refurb
Yelling is rarely the most effective way to communicate.

I would say that it depends on the people involved. I for one would not
tolerate being yelled at. I have been yelled at in the past and promptly made
it known that if it happened again, I would not longer work for that person
(or company).

However, other people (usually yellers themselves) may not have as big an
issue with it.

------
byoung2
I've only been yelled at by a boss once, and I immediately filed a complaint
with HR. When they did nothing to follow up, even after there were numerous
complaints (one employee even quit), I resigned a week later.

------
chunkbot
It's _never_ ok to yell at someone.

